# Good cleaning wipe for laptop screens



## fredtgreco (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good cleaning wipe that won't damage a laptop screen? I don't mean a dry microfiber cloth (I have those), but I mean a wet/damp cleaning cloth that can clean fingerprints off a laptop.

I am using my old laptop as a computer for my kids, and despite my best instructions, its screen is filled with fingerprint marks a dry microfiber won't get off.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2009)

Do you have a Costco membership? They have a great cleaning kit that includes LCD screen cleaner.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 21, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Do you have a Costco membership? They have a great cleaning kit that includes LCD screen cleaner.


I don't. Does it have a brand name?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not at home right now. You can also buy screen cleaning wipes at Walmart that work just fine as well.

You can make your own screen cleaner by mixing equal parts distilled water and 70% Isopropyl alcohol and putting them into a spray bottle and use your microfiber cloth to clean the screen.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 22, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Does anyone know of a good cleaning wipe that won't damage a laptop screen? I don't mean a dry microfiber cloth (I have those), but I mean a wet/damp cleaning cloth that can clean fingerprints off a laptop.
> 
> I am using my old laptop as a computer for my kids, and despite my best instructions, its screen is filled with fingerprint marks a dry microfiber won't get off.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



Fred, I use what they sell to clean eye glasses. It works very well.


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 22, 2009)

I use a spray called Invisible Glass and clean with a glass cleaning microfiber. Not all microfiber cloths are suitable for cleaning glass. The glass cleaning mf cloth has a waffle-like texture, not a terry cloth feel and make a notable difference in how they clean.


----------

